# safari trek 6.5 td 1995



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

can any of you guys give me any gen on 26ft safari trek.ie build..reliability...fuel consumption..etc/( 10-12mpg?)......thinking of looking over one at the wekend........any help gratefully appreciated..cheers slaphead :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

slaphead said:


> can any of you guys give me any gen on 26ft safari trek.ie build..reliability...fuel consumption..etc/( 10-12mpg?)......thinking of looking over one at the wekend........any help gratefully appreciated..cheers slaphead :wink: :lol: :roll:


Trek have a decent reputation in the RV industry for build quality.
With that engine and date, it'll be on the Chevy P30 chassis which has been around since Noah was a lad and is considered to be bomb proof. No major issues with either engine or chassis.
In the unlikely event of fuel pump failure, bear in mind that GM have an ENORMOUS milage/age warantee on the pumps as they have accepted that there is a fault on certain units. I found this out quietly from a parts dealer. It's not something that Chevy GM like to advertise 8) 
Only other common fault I know of is the green plastic pressure switch on the electro/hydraulic handbrake pump. Resonably cheap and a doddle to fit DIY.
At 26ft, you should easily get 10-12mpg and more. I had a 32ft Sunsport, 6.5TD on the P30 and regularly got 15 (UK) and 17 (French Autoroute). Ran it for 4 years and was very reliable (once I'd replaced all the calipers which the dealer assured me had already been serviced!!!!!! - NOT)
Dont expect a Ferrari, unless you're used to 7.5 toners, you'll have to adapt your driving style but it doesn't take long to get used to.
H.T.H


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

thanks a bunch for the info zaskar...i'm a truck( 26 tonne) driver,so plodding along does'nt bother me......i've heard that they tend to wander though because of the narrow front wheelbase..perhaps someone could confirm?.
cheers....slaphead :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi slaphead
Totally agree with zaskars info above. We have a 30 ft Rockwood weighing just under 7 tons with a 6.5 Chevy TD engine and we generally get about 15 MPG out of it....
The P30 chassis is definitely prone to wandering, but you soon get used to it, it gives you something to do whilst driving :lol: :lol: :lol: In saying that it is not to bad and the newer workhorse is less affected because I understand that they widened the front track by about a foot....
Trek are a really nice coach for two and there seem to be a few knocking about at the minute, I think Dudleys have 2 or 3 older models in stock.
Good luck and let us know how you get on....

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Safari Trek*

Hi

I saw one of these at Ridgeset earlier in the year. From memory, it also had a Hymer style pull down bed.

There is a couple called Mark and Marie Gibson who trade (I think) in the Derby area. They advertise in MMM. I think they sell only Safari Trek.

Russell


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Dudleys have 4 Safari Treks in, I am considering taking a trip there at the weekend to take a look.

Let me know what you think of the Trek Slaphead, I have been looking at them for a little while.

Thanks

Leigh


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*trek (slaphead)*

thanks a bunch guys..will keep you informed..... :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

See my comments here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-183778.html#183778

Yes, the narrow track Workhorse chassis is a wanderer.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes, the narrow track Workhorse chassis is a wanderer.
> 
> Dave


I think the P30 is the narrower of the two Chevy chassis, we have the P30 and it is definitely a lively old thing :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have heard that the later (year 2000 onwards I believe) Workhorse chassis is wider and less prone to wander or be pushed around by the "tram tracks" that the HGV's leave down motorways etc.....

Keith


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

I don't think Dudleys are open on Sundays


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

They are definitely not open on Sundays Mick... We went there one Sunday when we had stayed down that way only to have to turn the RV around in their gateway :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------

